# Large 777 logo?



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 15, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could get me relatively large (thinking 500x500 or something like that) of the 777 logo seen at the top right of the sevenstring.org site?

Aka  here?

A black background would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2009)

You will have to ask Darren on here (that's his user name too) as that's his logo.


----------

